# Where to Start Santa Ana River Bike Trail?



## pastpob

Hello my Southern California friends. I am a newbie road rider from Northern California and plan to spend the holidays with my brother's family in Chino. I need to keep training during the holidays as I plan to ride a century in February. 

I've heard great things about this trail but wondering if anyone could give me an address or location where I would need to drive to in order to get on this trail. The closer to Chino the better obviously. I tried doing a google search and I get sites that discusses the trail, but no way to find out how far the trail is from my brother's house? Any help would be greatly appreceiated! 

H


----------



## Mayor Beanz

from Chino, 71 to the 91, to Gypsum Cyn (Greenriver section might be closed). There is an ice skating facility (Ice Palace?) on La Palma. Should be about 55 roundtrip to the coast.

Imperial and the 91, Yorba Park (east side) or In-N-Out parking lot (Aaron Brother Art mart west side of Imperial). Should be about 42 roundtrip to the coast.


----------



## pastpob

Thanks for the info. How is that trail? Is it pretty smooth? In other words free of debris or cracks and/and or potholes? Any climbing or pretty flat? I would think the latter but I just thought I'd ask? Thanks again! Hope the weather will be nice!!


----------



## Mayor Beanz

Mostly flat. I think I've heard some say on a 50 miler there may be about 1000 ft of elevation gain. Some think riding back fom the coat is a climb but I don't notice any of this. Biggest factor is the headwinds. One or two short climbs (20-30 yards at most) on some of the underpasses. Some rolly polly hills after Imperial but a pretty fast rolling section for most.

Lots of parks and stores (right off the trail) and lots of riders so ou never feel alone!

Right at Yorba Park section, few members of another forum and m wife in blue









right after one of the small underpasses


----------



## terbennett

Funny that you asked. I just moved to Chino 5 months ago and I usually go down the 71 Freeway to the 91 Freeway West. From there, you have two options: 

Exit Green River Road and turn right. Go through the four-way stop sign, past the Mobile Home Park and parking is in a gravel area on the right. Generally, there are other cyclist parking there as well. Once you mount your bike, continue down Green River road about1/4 mile to the entrance of the Green River Golf Course. You'll see the entrance to the Santa River Trail. It's around 30 miles to Huntington Beach from there. 

Another option is to continue down the 91 West and exit Imperial Highway. Turn right on Imperial Hwy and make a right at the next light- which is La Palma Avenue. Follow La Palma Avenue around until you see Fairmont St. Make the first right past Fairmont Street into Yorba Regional Park. You will see the baseball field and the trail is just on the other side of it. Youshould be able to see the trail from where you park. Make sure that you turn at the first driveway past Fairmont. That is the only entrance into the park that has free parking. 

There's another section of the Santa Ana River Trail that runs from Riverside to San Bernardino. It's about a 20 mile stretch that is pretty decent to ride on. For more info on any trails, check out this link and type in whatever it is you're looking for:
http://www.bikely.com/
I swear by this site. They have trail info for every area of the country. Good luck.


----------



## terbennett

Welcome aboard Beanz!! Glad to see you on here!!


----------



## Mayor Beanz

terbennett said:


> Funny that you asked. I just moved to Chino 5 months ago and I usually go down the 71 Freeway to the 91 Freeway West. From there, you have two options:
> 
> Exit Green River Road and turn right. Go through the four-way stop sign, past the Mobile Home Park and parking is in a gravel area on the right. Generally, there are other cyclist parking there as well. Once you mount your bike, continue down Green River road about1/4 mile to the entrance of the Green River Golf Course. You'll see the entrance to the Santa River Trail. It's around 30 miles to Huntington Beach from there.
> 
> Another option is to continue down the 91 West and exit Imperial Highway. Turn right on Imperial Hwy and make a right at the next light- which is La Palma Avenue. Follow La Palma Avenue around until you see Fairmont St. Make the first right past Fairmont Street into Yorba Regional Park. You will see the baseball field and the trail is just on the other side of it. Youshould be able to see the trail from where you park. Make sure that you turn at the first driveway past Fairmont. That is the only entrance into the park that has free parking.
> 
> There's another section of the Santa Ana River Trail that runs from Riverside to San Bernardino. It's about a 20 mile stretch that is pretty decent to ride on. For more info on any trails, check out this link and type in whatever it is you're looking for:
> http://www.bikely.com/
> I swear by this site. They have trail info for every area of the country. Good luck.



Thanks TER! Other places are SLOW! I need entertainment!


I sometimes used to park at Greenriver but there have been several reports of vehicle breakins at the dirt lot. A couple told me of their experience just about a month ago. Anoptehr bud had his toolbox of his truck mangled only to steal an old sandwich.

Plus, there has been talk about construction and closing of the trail on that section. Not sure if it's in progress yet, anybody know?  

There is a fwy exit at Gypsum (next offramp) with pretty good parking, gas station, burgerjoint/cafe, taco joint, golf store and lots of high class peeps around. Heck, I get "the look" whenever I show up! Next offramp is Weir Cyn. Just east fo Weir is a popular cycling parking place. Java joint (Rio Java), burger stand and even a carwash if your car is dirty!..this is across from the Honda dealer, about 1/8 mile on Lapalma.


----------



## roadfix

Respect the Mayor. He owns the SART!


----------



## Mayor Beanz

roadfix said:


> Respect the Mayor. He owns the SART!



I was balled out by MerckxRider last time I ran into the guy. He said I had only been out there for 13 years while he has been out ther for over 20 and was the mayor. Well times change and he has been replaced!

Well, I don't own it but if I see ya, I'll take a picture!


----------



## pastpob

terbennett said:


> Funny that you asked. I just moved to Chino 5 months ago and I usually go down the 71 Freeway to the 91 Freeway West. From there, you have two options:
> 
> Exit Green River Road and turn right. Go through the four-way stop sign, past the Mobile Home Park and parking is in a gravel area on the right. Generally, there are other cyclist parking there as well. Once you mount your bike, continue down Green River road about1/4 mile to the entrance of the Green River Golf Course. You'll see the entrance to the Santa River Trail. It's around 30 miles to Huntington Beach from there.
> 
> Another option is to continue down the 91 West and exit Imperial Highway. Turn right on Imperial Hwy and make a right at the next light- which is La Palma Avenue. Follow La Palma Avenue around until you see Fairmont St. Make the first right past Fairmont Street into Yorba Regional Park. You will see the baseball field and the trail is just on the other side of it. Youshould be able to see the trail from where you park. Make sure that you turn at the first driveway past Fairmont. That is the only entrance into the park that has free parking.
> 
> There's another section of the Santa Ana River Trail that runs from Riverside to San Bernardino. It's about a 20 mile stretch that is pretty decent to ride on. For more info on any trails, check out this link and type in whatever it is you're looking for:
> http://www.bikely.com/
> I swear by this site. They have trail info for every area of the country. Good luck.



Ok, that I just logged into that site but it's confusing (or maybe it's just me which is probably the case  ) I typed in Santa Ana River Trail and it comes up with all kinds of different routes to choose from and it gives me a large picture of the map. But, it doesn't tell me the address or location of the starting point? How can i easily use this source? Sorry for the dummy question. Thanks!

H


----------



## Mayor Beanz

22202 La Palma Avenue, Yorba Linda, CA 92887-3813

This is the address for Rio Java near Weir and the 91 fwy. It's about 4 or 5 miles into the ride from Greenriver. I realy don't care for the Greenriver section so here's where the nice section just about starts (+/- 2 miles).

Get on the 91 and head west, you can't miss the trail, It can be seen off the fwy on several sections. Get on the trail and head south, make sure to cross the wooden bridges when you approach one. Too many riders to even think about getting lost.

It's pretty much a "get on the trail and ride" trail, a no brainer!

If you do get lost, don't post it on the forums, you'll be the laugh of the century.


----------



## pastpob

Cool, thanks Mayor! :thumbsup: Hey it wouldn't be the first time i've been lost or been laughed at!!  But I think I can handle it. What I may do is start at the La Palma area drive down towards the beach and then meet my family for lunch somewhere and then if I'm up to it, ride back. Any suggestions of places to eat along the way. I can probably target about 50 miles total riding right now...I think!!  

Thanks again for the help!!

H


----------



## Mayor Beanz

On this trail, you wouldn't need to eat along the way. Eat at the coast, that should give you more than enough for the return. It should right about 51 from Rio Java to the coast and back.

I'm not real familiar with the food joints at the coast. We usually stop at the first beach stop in Huntington Beach and eat a Clifbar.

I do know several ride towards Newport and some to Huntington Pier to grab some eats, but I don't really know the places. I've gone to Newport Burger, little joint about 1/2 mile form the trail on PCH. On Main St in Huntington, there are a few places, but too crowded for me. Wahoo's and a few others.

Crab Cooker in Newport Beach. Darn good food, not too expensive. Little joint with a big wait!

But If I have a decent breakfast, 50 miles on the trial is manageable with a Clifbar! I'd eat when I got home!


----------



## Mayor Beanz

Didja see us?


----------



## pastpob

I won't be out that way until next Thursday. Not sure on the schedule yet, but looking forward to riding some new roads. Thanks for all the tips Mayor!


----------



## lesper4

If you need more distance just hit up the coast (north or south).


----------



## Mayor Beanz

lesper4 said:


> If you need more distance just hit up the coast (north or south).



Yup! If you head north on PCH, about 10m down the road, ,you will hit the San Gabriel River Trail. It heads to the mtns, about 36 miles. Putting the two together, 100 is an easy target. But the SGRT is bumpy compared to SART.


----------



## JM714

You might try this web-page for some ride ideas: http://www.teamvelocity.org/

Go to the Club Rides tab and take a look at the Carbon Canyon loop. 

It takes you through Chino Hills and is about 28 miles on decent roads. There are ways to add on to it if you need more mileage.


----------



## pastpob

Thanks everyone for the tips on SART. We ended up going to Keno's in Yorba Linda and parked right near the wooden bridge. I rented a road bike for my wife who had not been on a bike in over 20 years so we did a slow pace about 11 miles down SART. We then headed back so only about a 22 mile loop but was fun for her. On our way back, i saw a guy on a bike with a small video camera recording a gal on a bike in front of him. It was around 11:15am I think? Was that you Mayor? 

Again, thanks for the tips. It was a very nice trail, I wish I could have gone all the way to the coast. Maybe next time!


----------



## Mayor Beanz

Did we look like this?


----------



## pastpob

LOL!! You crack me up!!  It was definitely very cold today!!


----------



## Mayor Beanz

pastpob said:


> LOL!! You crack me up!!  It was definitely very cold today!!


I'm bummin'! Gina asked me about the video that I had edited, I deleted it when I was done making the vid. I bet you and your wife were on it as I saw plenty of peeps on the trail while tailing her with the recorder.


----------



## checksix

Someone did try to break into my truck at Yorba Park on La Palma. I was on the side where the softball fields are. $500 to fix the little hole they punched under the door handle assembly.


----------



## pastpob

Mayor Beanz said:


> I'm bummin'! Gina asked me about the video that I had edited, I deleted it when I was done making the vid. I bet you and your wife were on it as I saw plenty of peeps on the trail while tailing her with the recorder.


Funny you say that because as i watch the little clip you put on here, i thought for sure, i would see my wife and i on your video. I was on a grey Trek 5200 and wearing a silver helmet with a white vest jersey with blue under armour (arms) and my wife was on a red and white specialized with a silver helmet and black top and black knickers. Let me know if you see us on your unedited video!


----------



## terbennett

checksix said:


> Someone did try to break into my truck at Yorba Park on La Palma. I was on the side where the softball fields are. $500 to fix the little hole they punched under the door handle assembly.



OUCH!! Yorba Regional Park is in a decent upper middle class neighborhood. Goes to show that it can happen anywhere...


----------



## checksix

terbennett said:


> OUCH!! Yorba Regional Park is in a decent upper middle class neighborhood. Goes to show that it can happen anywhere...


Another time, I was creeped out when I went to the rest room next to parking lot. There was a guy in there at the urinal when I went in. I went back to my truck to get set up, and he came out about 15 minutes later. :yikes:


----------

